# CADETS SUPPORT OUR TROOPS



## Bergeron 971 (15 Dec 2006)

Ok, here's the deal.
I bought a red long sleeve shirt that was made at my college for red Fridays.
and I began thinking.
Cadets Canada should get on the band wagon.

My colleges' students association made up a red long sleeve shirt with yellow ribbon on the left Brest, maple leaves on the lower right arm, and "SUPPORT OUT TROOPS" in white on the right scrolling down near where the stiching would be under the armpit.

Here's an Idea I drew up and sent in to the ACL. 
I put a white block, so that cadets or supporter can write anything they wished. Cadets corps number or name, their names, or a name of a family member that's serving over seas.

My school is donating all profits to petawawas family support, I thought we could do the same.

What you guys think? Would you buy this shirt?


----------



## Mike Baker (15 Dec 2006)

I like it. If I was a cadet, I know that I would buy one!


----------



## Bergeron 971 (15 Dec 2006)

ya could still buy one.
support the troops and the cadets


----------



## Mike Baker (15 Dec 2006)

Bergeron 971 said:
			
		

> ya could still buy one.
> support the troops and the cadets


Ahhh, I stand corrected.


----------



## rwgill (15 Dec 2006)

Besides visible support, like tshirts and so-on, not much support goes to the troops (besides the visual).  Many people are making loads of cash from "Support our Troops" merchandise using similiar ideas.

Our Cadet Corps prepared a banner, which is enroute to the Multi-National Hospital at KAH






Using the same picture, we had Christmas Cards printed and they too have been sent to the hospital at KAH.

Many cadets have also written letters of encouragement asking for replies in hopes of making penpals, but also to send off any goodies that a soldier may want.

Our cadet corps is selling official CanEx merchandise, at a slight profit.  This way CanEx makes money and the corps makes some money too.  The closest CanEx is CFB Petawawa, which is about 2.5 hrs away, so the community buys quite a bit.


----------



## ryanmann356 (16 Dec 2006)

I would for sure buy one of those shirts!!!  
But for those of us on the west coast what is this "red fridays"?


----------



## p_imbeault (16 Dec 2006)

Cadet Warrant-Mann said:
			
		

> But for those of us on the west coast what is this "red fridays"?


Your kidding right?


----------



## Justacivvy (16 Dec 2006)

Imbeault said:
			
		

> Your kidding right?



Well it's not "widely" known in BC and especially not in Vancouver


----------



## Bergeron 971 (16 Dec 2006)

Red Fridays is something that started in the national Capital Region.
Its growing REALLY fast, what people are doing is showing their support of our troops by wearing red every Friday.
All Cdn Tires, Tim Horton's and many other business's are doing it, and ALOT of companies now sell Red Support out troops shirts donating the profits to the family support services of a CF base or station in the area, I've herd that this new tradition is spreading out west and east slowly, so I think we should make it go faster. and make it something every Canadian knows about.

You would be proud to see the amount of poeple following this tradition.


----------



## Mike Baker (16 Dec 2006)

Bergeron 971 said:
			
		

> Red Fridays is something that started in the national Capital Region.
> Its growing REALLY fast, what people are doing is showing their support of our troops by wearing red every Friday.
> All Cdn Tires, Tim Horton's and many other business's are doing it, and ALOT of companies now sell Red Support out troops shirts donating the profits to the family support services of a CF base or station in the area, I've herd that this new tradition is spreading out west and east slowly, so I think we should make it go faster. and make it something every Canadian knows about.
> 
> You would be proud to see the amount of poeple following this tradition.


And it is an amazing experience to have too. We have one at our school, well, every Friday. The sea of red is amazing, and the support for the troops is enormous.


----------



## Rocketryan (16 Dec 2006)

That shirt looks pretty cool. I would buy one, however I only have 7 dollars left in my bank(Just finished Christmas shopping). 

Does anybodys Squadron/Corps/(Whats the Sea Cadet one?) send stuff over to the troops?
My squadron sent like a dozen or so christmas cards to the dozen or so soldiers that are from our area.
And we try to send food over but if it can't we just send it to the food bank.


----------



## HuntKenny (16 Dec 2006)

Justacivvy said:
			
		

> Well it's not "widely" known in BC and especially not in Vancouver


 I made my entire homeroom class bring red. I live on vancouver... Island It is seriously a problem with us. we (except for some excpetion,like myself) Just plainly don't know. Its kind of embarassing :


----------



## cadettrooper (16 Dec 2006)

My (our *huntkenny) squadron is also sending over a signed banner, just as Rwgill's corps has. along with a large care-package consisting of sweets, movies, reading material, and some other stuff to the Canada house at the KAF. we got the idea's for what to send from one of the NCM's working with our squadron (an MP who just recently came back from a tour in A-stan).


----------



## ryanmann356 (18 Dec 2006)

its alot different here in Vancouver.  We simply dont live near a CFB so theres not a whole lot of knowlege about these kinds of things.  But I did some research on the topic and love the idea.  I'm trying to organise a day where I can get my whole school to wear red on a friday.  I'm going to get me and some of my friends to go around and collect donations for our legion and hopefully invite some media to come and see the event.
hopefully things will be successful, I've had alot of positive feedback from my school admin and fellow students, I'll post some pics and results after the event, which will probably take place in the new year.
cheers


----------



## Mike Baker (18 Dec 2006)

Cadet Warrant-Mann said:
			
		

> its alot different here in Vancouver.  We simply dont live near a CFB so theres not a whole lot of knowlege about these kinds of things.


I don't either, but I have herd of it since July. I can see you point though.     And a Red Friday for your school is a great idea, we have one every Friday, or at least try to.

And...give people this link https://www.cfpsa.com/en/canex/wyn/generalPublic/shoplist_e.asp?uid=399041&location=&dept=6 if they want to but some of the Support Our Troops items.


----------



## GuNnEr@2853 (23 Dec 2006)

My dad is the chair of the support committee of my corps and he orders magnets, pins, t-shirts, and hats from CFB Borden and it shows people's support for the troops while it is a fundraiser type thing for my corps. My dad also knows someone from his work and the guy hade some Red Friday/Support our Troops zip up hoodies and golf shirts made up to sell.


----------



## captainj (24 Dec 2006)

How about this troops check out the thread in Current Affairs and news re The Sapper Mike McTeague Wounded Warrior Fund or go to www.woundedwarriors.ca

Here is a great and worthy cause that any Cadet Corps/Sqn could support in a very positive way.


----------



## 1feral1 (24 Dec 2006)

Glad to see such support and good intentions coming from the Army, Sea and Air Cadets.

You're doing your bit.

Kevlar helmets off to ya's!

Have a good safe time during your Christmas breaks, and thanks again.

Regards from Christmas Eve in Baghdad!

Wes


----------



## timma (27 Dec 2006)

I'd buy one of those shirts.They're pretty cool.


----------



## dh101 (25 Jan 2007)

As a cadet i would buy one and support our troops. I think it's a good idea


----------



## ryanmann356 (25 Jan 2007)

you can also buyalot of merchandise from www.cfpsa.com
I myslef got a nice red fleece that says "support our troops" written accross the left breast that I wear every friday  , along with rubber bracelets, fridge magnets etc.  
Its a great place to get all the SOT stuff


----------



## future-fighter (29 Aug 2007)

that is an awesome shirt!


----------



## kommando17 (29 Aug 2007)

its nice to see the future of our CF, in the Cadets supporting our troops


----------



## rwgill (30 Aug 2007)

For those Cadets who are not aware, you can buy Official Support Our Troops shirt and ball caps at most Sears stores.  There are more Sears around than Canexes.


----------



## ryanmann356 (11 Sep 2007)

You can also visit http://www.woundedwarriors.ca/ for more info on donations and merchandise from the Mike Mcteague fund, proceeds go to our wounded heroes.
The CFPSA is also very helpful.
Support our troops!


----------



## Bergeron 971 (14 Oct 2007)

Just as a heads up, this shirt was not accepted by the Army Cadet League, which I sent it to. They stated that they wouldn't want the public to mistack our cadets as supporting the war, or pushing our youths to join the military.

Cheers.


----------



## catalyst (14 Oct 2007)

Crazy.

VACSTC started red friday's this year - cadets could purchase a red t-shirt for 5.00 that had the vacstc crest and said support our troops under it. Both officers and cadets (staff and course) were encouraged to do so. I have mine, and would continue to wear mine, had i not spilt liquified (not liquid, just melted) boot polish all over it.


----------

